# Mexican Nissan Offer



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Aswering a question from 1997_GA16DE....*

B13's (Tsuru) is one of the most popular cars here at Mexico, it's produced & sold here from 1991 at up to now, Nissan guys had maded it a nice face-lift and small changes, they also made changes because Local "Inspections" here at Mexico City are really severe 'cause pollution levels are really high.

B14's WERE sold from 1996 till 2000 both versions Sentras and 200sx (Lucino), 2000 Sentra was a really nice car with the Infinity look Chromed Grill and Crystal Clear Headlights.

B15's were sold from 2001 till now in some different versions, at the beggining just with 1.8 & 2.0 lts engines, this second was discontinued, now they sell 1.8 and 2.5 versions.

For 2004 the versions are:

With 1.8 engine "GXE" & "XE",
With 2.5 engine are 2 different options: "LE" 165hp & auto trans. and the great "SE-R" 177hp 6speed manual trans.

We also have 2 different vehicles btw the B13's and B15's they are: Platina and Almera.

Momo12 had posted a treath talking about the Platina, in my opinion it's a not so great looking car but with a good quality engine, and with some features not seing in sub-compact cars like ABS.

Almera is a European maded Nissan (strange ahh) but is basically a hatchback B15, with the 1.8 engine with nice equipment (includes ABS in some versions) +/- cheap car.

_*Just to clarify the market positioning and Nissan Mexican Offer*_

B13's *Tsurus* were the cheapest Nissans in their Basic Models (it's very popular for Taxis).

*Platina* are the next level, better equipment, newer engine & modern design,

*Almera* is the next level, well equipment with a Sportier ride and modern design.

B15's *Sentra* are the better car Nissan sell here in the compact car segment,

Nissan offer continues with *Altimas, Maximas, X-terra, Pathfinder, 350Z, Pathfinder Armada, Titan, Frontier, small pick ups*(not sold there at USA), *Infiniti's I35 & Q45*

Sorry I forgot the Murano.

And to finish a couple Models from Japan: *X-TRAIL a really nice small SUV fully equipped with the 2.5 lts 180hp engine and one of the biggest sunroofs in the market * it's like Toyota RAV-4, Honda CR-V & at last the oh so ugly *Urvan* a utility (one volume) cargo truck (don't worth the value to mention it, it's terrible)

Hope this clarify everything, if anybody has a question, i'll look for the answer :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, they got rid of the 2.0L B15 here as well.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

How much does a B13 sentra cost down there now? Just curious.


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

andre said:


> How much does a B13 sentra cost down there now? Just curious.


 andre, I will tell you in a few minutes. Stay here and you will know.


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

andre, the B-13 or Tsuru Nissan model in Mexico costs 97,200 Mexican Pesos or
$8,979.21 in US Dollars for the base model and it goes up to 132,300 Mexican Pesos
or $12,221.70 in US Dollars for a model loaded with options.

I used the web site http://www.oanda.com/convert/classic, which contains a currency converter.

I am awake this late too. Adding something to the comments of manuelga, my new friend.

Thanks


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

The price for the 2004 Tsuru Nissan model appears at the Nissan Mexicana web site:
http://www.nissan.com.mx/

Thanks


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Pablo14 said:


> The price for the 2004 Tsuru Nissan model appears at the Nissan Mexicana web site:
> http://www.nissan.com.mx/
> 
> Thanks


The price in US$ is correct for this Saturday, the problem is that the exchange rate now is Mex$10.83 for each US$1 but a month ago it was around Mex$11.60 per US$1, it's subject to offer-demand and it was affected by political, economics and many other issues, even when people has to pay their anual taxes during March, people need pesos and the market was flooded with dollars that people & companies sell, increasing the offer reducing drastically the rate.

Thanks Pablo


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so, there;s no 2.0L Tsuru? Oh  That would be awesome if ther were a 2004 Classic SE-R.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> so, there;s no 2.0L Tsuru? Oh  That would be awesome if ther were a 2004 Classic SE-R.


Yeah, we'd all be in for that. Can anyone say group buy? LOL


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Those Nissan people are so dumb, they pay these designers to make things like the B15 sentra, and chances are the B16 sentra will be even worse. All they have to do is bring back the classic SE-R, update the look a bit, put in an SR16VE or SR20VE, and they would sell those things like hot cakes. The classic was the best built sentra they had, it was in the top 10 back in the day.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Those Nissan people are so dumb, they pay these designers to make things like the B15 sentra, and chances are the B16 sentra will be even worse. All they have to do is bring back the classic SE-R, update the look a bit, put in an SR16VE or SR20VE, and they would sell those things like hot cakes. The classic was the best built sentra they had, it was in the top 10 back in the day.


I guess Nissan-USA entry level cars has being growth too much, they have to remember the B11 days, +/- nice, cheap cars, that idea ended with the B13 dead....

In these retro/modern days.... it would be great if they make a deep face-lift/update to B13's put any of the engines you told and launch these cars in a lower level ($$$) than the actual Sentra.... I guess it would atract many people to their dealers.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont think they could do that...the only way they'd probably do that is to wait until the classic ser is defunct (which it wont be) and then re-launch it. Since there are so many classics on the road, they wont do that. I mean, if someone wants a "new" classic so bad, they'd just go to Mexico for it. Gives me an idea.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*B13 Paradise*

Je je, last Saturday I broke a needle inside of the windshield's right water noozle, I try to took it out but it was impossible, so today I had to look for it at the closest dealership (3 blocks far from my house) they don't have any, later I went to another dealership, without any success, finally the third try i succed in a weird way... I ask 4 a B14 noozle, that wasn't in stock, and I ask the guy what about the B13 one... he ask 4 them to the warehouse keeper and incredibly.... It was the same cheaper part (Japanese), different part number.

When I was there looking at the brand new B13's I was thinking about you guys.... I guess that you were there like kids in a candystore jejejeejjeje...

I was looking for a front cover like a "LeBra" for my B14, they haven't any accesory for my car, but they have many accesories for B13's Weird no???

Be fine :cheers:


----------



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

*Yes*

Como estas? 
Interesting. I lived in Mexico form 1998 to 2001.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Japanese Nissan's Offer*



KIFUJIN Z said:


> Como estas?
> Interesting. I lived in Mexico form 1998 to 2001.


Why don't you post a new thread talking about Nissan's Japanese Offer...

I guess it would be interesting for everybody here.... Mexican Nissan's Website is much easier to understand for (just) english speakers than the Japanese one (why????  ).

Guys out there, Do you remember your spanish classes???? _Juan anda en bicicleta_.

I guess that japanese languaje students would be a rare luxury at USA, Mexico or anywhere outside Asian-Pacific countries or japanese groups in or countries.

Y respondiendo a tu pregunta.... ESTOY CHIIIIIDO

¿Una Corona? :cheers: 


Be fine y... portate bien.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the Japan Nissan site is available in english. http://nissan.co.jp/EN


----------

